# AAPC ICD-10 Training



## dgrider (Jun 26, 2009)

The AAPC is putting together an exciting program for ICD-10 training.  We have developed a 3 hour Kickoff Provider Implementation webinar series which will be FREE to everyone.  

In addition we have put together a 2 hour Kick webinar series for our payer coders and health plans which is also free to attend.  

If you cannot attend these webinars, there will be a recorded version available at no charge. These webinars will give you insight and guidance for implementation, what education will be offered, when the training will begin, and expert guidance in taking your next step.  We have developed a comprehensive implementation plan including an on-line implementation tracker.  

CEU's for this series is optional and there will be a nominal charge to take the quiz and get your CEU's (3 CEU's available for providers), and (2 CEU's for payers). Keep in mind there is no charge to attend this live event. But you do want to set aside time to attend all three provider webinars or both payer webinars if you work in the payer environment.

Implementation Kickoff Webinar (Providers)
Part 1 - Thursday, July 16th (1:00PM ET)
Part 2 - Thursday, July 23rd (1:00PM ET)
Part 3 - Thursday, July 30th (1:00PM ET)

Implementation Kickoff Webinar (Payers)
Part 1 - Tuesday, July 21st (1:00PM ET)
Part 2 - Tuesday, July 28th (1:00PM ET)

Registration for both series opens July 1st.  Watch the AAPC website and sign up early.

We also have in development, a three day on-site curriculum, workshops, webinars, distance learning modules, and national and regional conference sessions.  In 2013, the year of implementation, we are planning 8 regional conferences in which all sessions will be various ICD-10 topics to ensure our coders are prepared for this transition.

In future months, there will be much more guidance, including articles on ICD-10 implementation for all providers, outpatient hospital facilities, and health plans.

Our goal is to ensure our coders are the best in the industry by offering the right approach, right curriculum, right timing at a reasonable cost.  More information will be posted to our website at: www.aapc.com/icd10 very soon.

Deborah Grider, CPC, CPC-I, CPC-H, CPC-P, CEMC, COBGC, CDERC, CCS-P
Vice President. Strategic Development
American Academy of Professional Coders
deb.grider@aapc.com


----------



## kbarron (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank you for that. I will be looking forward to that.


----------



## berickson (Jun 30, 2009)

Registration opens at 1pm ET (on July 1st)


----------

